# what are curly hair's growth rates like?



## xBurntBytheSunx (Oct 11, 2003)

just wondering


----------



## Lopez (Oct 11, 2003)

It all depends on:

Feeding regime
Sex
Husbandry conditions


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Oct 11, 2003)

well i guess i mean are they slow like redknees or fast like salmon pinks or something along that line


----------



## Longbord1 (Oct 11, 2003)

u could probably compare it to a grosea
mike


----------



## noboyscout (Oct 11, 2003)

Slowwwww!!!!!!!!


----------



## abstract (Oct 11, 2003)

Disagree totally!  I've had my curly since March, and it's gone from about 1" to over 4" - it's the most frequent molter I have....


----------



## Joy (Oct 11, 2003)

I, too, would call them very fast growers, assuming they are kept warm and fed well.  We got our first B. albopilosum on 2/14/99 as a 1/2" sling.  It turned out to be a female, and she grew so fast (by dint of almost daily feedings) that she was mature by December of that same year.  We mated her with a B. albo male and got an eggsac the following spring!  I don't know of too many species that grow faster than that.

Joy


----------



## Mendi (Oct 11, 2003)

Curly hairs are likely the fast growing Ts I've seen, but A.genic's might be a little faster. Males will often reach maturity at a year and a half


----------

